# another Evoke vs Le Champion TI question...



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am slowly narrowing down my 1999 Trek 2300 replacement to something from BikesDirect. I am looking for something that would be comfortable for longer rides (40-50 miles), and the occasional century. I have read many posts here about comparing the Evoke to the Le Champion Ti, but ultimately, i am wondering if the geometry on the Evoke lends itself to "endurance road" riding. In discussing with BikesDirect, they indicate the Le Champion TI would be great for long road rides, but not having ridden the Le Champion (and having test ridden a CF bike), I am drawn to a CF bike. 

anyway, any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm in the same research and pondering phase of buying a new road bike. If you want carbon from bikesdirect, give a strong look at the Immortal line or the Century line. The Immortals usually have doubles and the Century's triples, but the geometry is supposed to be more endurance oriented. I've heard the Immortal is slightly more aggressive.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the input. I am actually considering the LeChampion CF as well, as from what i read, it sounds like its built for comfort as well.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

taki5 said:


> thanks for the input. I am actually considering the LeChampion CF as well, as from what i read, it sounds like its built for comfort as well.


You know, I was looking at that same bike last night, my wife looked over my shoulder and said, "I like the blue one." 

The geometry of that Le Champ CF seems comparable to the Scott CR 1 Team, and the Cannondale Super Six, which a local shop both pointed out to me as having a more relaxed/endurance oriented geometry. If you go to the Scott or Cannondale websites you can compare geometry numbers a bit. If they seem similar, you might get a chance to visit those bikes and see if you like the way they handle/look/feel to get a better comparison.


I'm still a few months away from pulling the trigger on a new purchase, as I have to save more money. 

Have you purchased from BIkes Direct before? I purchased a Motobecane Fantom 29 mtb back in the fall of 2010 and have been pleased with it.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

nope, i havent purchased before. I am at a crossroads between supporting my LBS and trying to get the best value...


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

taki5 said:


> nope, i havent purchased before. I am at a crossroads between supporting my LBS and trying to get the best value...


I hear ya. The shop that I saw the Cannondale and the Scott at was pretty helpful, although difficult for me to get to regularly (Inconvenient location with a TON of traffic (on the road, not in the store) at all times, and it closes early 5:00 or 6:00 every night and isn't open on Sunday), so if the purpose of buying a bike at a local shop is for after sale support, I need to find a different shop, because I know I won't be getting down there much. I am probably going to pay to have a pro-fit done. I didn't do that with the MTB, as I didn't feel it was necessary (and I was right). I am a little more concerned about dialing in the proper fit for a road bike. I don't want to spend close to $2,000 and not ride it because I didn't do my due diligence to make sure it is optimized to my needs. I will do this regardless of whether I buy online or locally.

When my Fantom 29 came, a couple of the cables were reversed, but other than that everything went together well. Are you good with wrenching a bike? I have some ability, but I have a friend who's excellent and he helped.

I hear ya on best value. While I do think there's something to be said about after sales support (unless you, or someone you know is good with a wrench), it's hard to look at spending $1,800-2,100 for a bike with Shimano 105, when you can get the same frame with Shimano Ultegra for $1,600-1,800. Or get the same frame with Shimano 105 for $1,000-1,200.

It has been my experience that Bikes Direct saves about 25-40% off of actual retail price, as opposed to comparing inflated MSRP numbers.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

i can do the basic maintenance stuff, and i have a bike tool kit to correctly perform the maintenance. i dont feel comfortable cracking open a BB or a headset or trueing wheels.

the only LBS i would trust sells jamis, felt, and cervelo, so im caught with the same issue you indicated, lower speced bikes for more money over BD.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

taki5 said:


> I am slowly narrowing down my 1999 Trek 2300 replacement to something from BikesDirect. I am looking for something that would be comfortable for longer rides (40-50 miles), and the occasional century. I have read many posts here about comparing the Evoke to the Le Champion Ti, but ultimately, i am wondering if the geometry on the Evoke lends itself to "endurance road" riding. In discussing with BikesDirect, they indicate the Le Champion TI would be great for long road rides, but not having ridden the Le Champion (and having test ridden a CF bike), I am drawn to a CF bike.
> 
> anyway, any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!



I have (or had) both. The Evoke is very smooth, but the TI is even more so. You'll love both, but the TI has the durability factor. 

I'd go with TI.


----------

